# London - Summer Olympics 7/27-8/12  2012



## Cayuga (Mar 1, 2010)

Any ideas about securing lodging in or close to London during this special event?


----------



## Keitht (Mar 2, 2010)

Apart from book very early and expect to pay through the nose for accommodation, nothing useful.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 3, 2010)

no particular ideas, except to check out various websites.  try googling any of the following and take your pick:
london tourism
london holiday rentals
london vacation rentals
london 2012 accomodation
london hotels
also try the London 2012 official olympics website - that will probably have links to accomodation websites

specific websites i have used to for vacation apartment rentals in london and elsewhere are;
vrbo.com
homeaway.com
londonchoice.com

also, don't discount staying outside london and commuting in via the Tube or trains - accomodation will be cheaper and probably more availabe and you may find it easier to get to the various venues than if you stay in certain locations closer in to the centree. here is a link to the tube map.
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/1106.aspx 

we are intending to go in 2012, and stay with my MIL who lives near the Amersham tube station on the Metropolitan line , about an hour from central london.


----------



## Cayuga (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas and advice so far! Please add any others as appropriate.


----------

